# Advice on kitchen rental contracts, canning and online food sales



## darjohnson0518 (Aug 30, 2010)

Has anyone rented a kitchen from a church or other small business and has a contract example? Any idea what kind of price, what's included? Also, any tips on canning would be helpful aside from what you read, know from watching people or doing it a time or two. I'm hoping to license into (eventually) a small part for profit business. All new to me but with the right info can be a success I believe. Anyone start small online sales? Thanks.


----------

